# VBA-Excel:Interner Fehler!Schliessen von Excel: Hilfe -weiss nicht weiter



## SoltanDemoriel (3. Mai 2007)

Guten Tag,

Folgendes Problem:
Es sind X verschiedene Comboboxen über mehrere Tabellenblätter verteilt die im Code an sich abgefragt werden. Alles soweit kein Problem

Aber....

Wenn man Excel schließt dan bekommt man die Nachricht " Variable oder Objekt nicht deklariert" überall dort wo  Comboboxen abgefragt werden.

Dieses ist sehr lästig da sich beim schliessen der Anwendung erstmal 10 Meldungen aufpoppen und  man im Debug Modus landet.... sehr unschön..

ich vermute ,da die Appi ansonsten funkt ,das es irgend etwas mit Excel an sich zu tun hat, da wenn ich die Datei in Excel schliesse (anstatt das ganze Excel) dieser Fehler nicht auftritt. Es ist einfach so das die Comboboxen für Excel anscheinden schon nicht mehr vorhanden sind wenn das OnChange Event bei den Comboboxen kommt!

Kennt jemand diesen Fehler und hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung  

Wie kann man das Problem beheben oder umgehen?


vielen Dank im vorraus

mfg Soltan


----------



## ironmonkey2 (3. Mai 2007)

muesste man wohl ein Auszug aus dem Quelltext sehn. Vieleicht schaust du mal ob was ausgefuehrt wird beim beenden der Anwendung.

Die russiche Methode ist wohl On Error Resume Next


----------



## SoltanDemoriel (3. Mai 2007)

"On Error Resume Next " kann nicht verwendet werden da es kein Laufzeitfehler ist sondern ein Compilerfehler...

daher hat die ganze Sache auch nix mit dem Code im Allgemeinen zu tun

im Prenzip :
...........Code.....
temp =Combobox1.Text
...........Code....

egal was es ist.....es ist immer das selbe Problem.Excel meint das diese Combobox nicht existiert wenn man Excel schliesst ... allerdings wenn ich nur die Excel Datei schliesse und nicht Excel selber (s.o.) gehts...

help! =)


----------



## DrSoong (3. Mai 2007)

Häng mal die Datei hier an, damit wir uns ein Bild machen können.


Der Doc!


----------



## SoltanDemoriel (3. Mai 2007)

Leider ist das aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht möglich... =// 

es hat nix mit dem Code an sich zu tun wie schon erwähnt sondern mit excel...


----------

